# Dvd erstellen (Audio Video getrennt)



## boarter (13. März 2007)

Hallo ich stehe kurz vor dem finalen Ausspielen auf Dvd. Ich habe eine Tga Video- und eine Wav Audio Sequenz. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Video und Audio seperat auszuspielen, damit ich das Audio noch später verändern kann und das nicht nochmal mit dem Video zusammen rendern muss? Ich habe Premiere Pro zur verfuegung. Und mit was brennt ihr das ganze dann zum Schluss oder brennt ihr das gleich aus Premiere raus?  Danke fuer eure Hilfe, boarter.

Edit: Einfach gesagt, kann ich wenn ich aus Premiere m2v exportiere, die Audio Datei später verändern und dann das ganze brennen oder hängen in der Video Datei Informationen ueber das Audio drin? Hoffe so ist es einfacher formuliert.


----------



## axn (13. März 2007)

> Edit: Einfach gesagt, kann ich wenn ich aus Premiere m2v exportiere, die Audio Datei später verändern und dann das ganze brennen..?


..Hast du sicher schon selbst heraus gefunden, aber der Vollständigkeit wegen: Ja, kannst du.

mfg

axn


----------



## boarter (14. März 2007)

Hey Axn danke für deine stets kompetente Hilfe. Es hat letztendlich alles geklappt. Ich habe die Dvd mit Encore gebrannt, haben zwar auch Dvd Studio hier zur verfügung aber bin mit dem Pc doch vertrauter. Was mich etwas wundert ist, dass Encore die ganze Sache nochmal transkodiert bevor es auf Dvd ausgibt. Ist das normal? Und meine andere Frage ist warum die Auflösung bei Ntsc 720 x 540 ist, wollte heute meine Tga Sequence für Ntsc exportieren aber in Premiere gibt es keine Presets für Ntsc 756 x 568. Danke u. Gruß boarter.


----------



## axn (14. März 2007)

> dass Encore die ganze Sache nochmal transkodiert


Das tut es nur wenn das Material nicht "sauber" ist, und ist der Qualität nicht dienlich. Was importierst du denn genau?


> Und meine andere Frage ist warum die Auflösung bei Ntsc 720 x 540 ist


Sind das nicht 720x480? Wikipedia.
Ihr setzt bewusst NTSC ein? Trotz- oder wegen dem?

mfg

axn


----------



## boarter (14. März 2007)

> Das tut es nur wenn das Material nicht "sauber" ist, und ist der Qualität nicht dienlich. Was importierst du denn genau?



Ich habe eine Targa Sequenz welche ich mit Premiere (dem Adobe Media Encoder) als MPEG2-DVD exportiere. Habe die Vorgabe: PAL DV 4:3 Hohe Qualität 7MB CBR 1-Pass genommen. Ist hoffentlich soweit in Ordnung? Wenn ich die m2v Datei und noch meine seperat erstellte Wav Datei in Encore lade und das Ganze dann auf Dvd brenne, fängt es an zu transkodieren. Habe die Transkodiereinstellung bei den Assets auf automatisch. Wenn ich die Einstellung auf nicht transkodierien stelle dann brennt er mir zwar eine Dvd ohne Transkodierung aber dann ist diese nicht mehr auf dem Dvd Player abspielbar.





> Sind das nicht 720x480? Wikipedia.
> Ihr setzt bewusst NTSC ein? Trotz- oder wegen dem?



Ah entschuldigung ja sind die 480. NTSC brauche ich da ich das Video auch in Amerika abspielbar sein muss und ich nicht davon ausgehen kann das es vom Computer abgespielt wird. Wollte deshalb nochmal aus Premiere die Targa Sequenz für NTSC rausrendern. Leider ist dann halt links und rechts ein schwarzer Rand. Muss ich wohl damit leben oder?


Danke


----------



## axn (14. März 2007)

Wenn es sich um ein NTSC Projekt handelt solltest du auf jeden Fall die m2v aus dem Premiere Mediaencoder auch als solche heraus rechnen, und in Encore ein NTSC Projekt anlegen.. Die schwarzen Balken muss man nicht ignorieren. Die Problematik wird hier für PAL ausfühlich erläutert. 
Sicher dass Encore nicht nur die WAVs transcodiert? Wenn nicht liegt es möglicherweise eben an der PAL - NTSC Sache  - Nochmal den Workflow ausfeilen, dann sollte es reibungslos funktionieren..

mfg

axn


----------



## boarter (15. März 2007)

Ok super, danke dir Ich werde das morgen nochmal angehen. Gruß boarter.


----------

